# EAS Housing



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I think I remember a housing issue came up with the university. Students are returning and need the rooms...or something like that. I see on the EAS 2013 site they are offering only local hotels.


----------



## Dave Meldrum (Oct 15, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> I think I remember a housing issue came up with the university. Students are returning and need the rooms...or something like that. I see on the EAS 2013 site they are offering only local hotels.


There is campus dormitory housing available this year. Air-conditioned dormitory rooms are available at the conference center. Price includes 2 twin beds, linen and Breakfast. $54/night for single $84/night for a double.

They lost the use of the new dorms and these are slightly older dormitories.


----------

